# 1960s GMC V-6 Experience



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that an air compressor mounted on your engine???


wow 401 v-6 ... those pistons must be like coffee cans


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Is that an air compressor mounted on your engine???
> 
> 
> wow 401 v-6 ... those pistons must be like coffee cans


Yep.......it came from a truck that had air brakes. The 401 has a 4.87" bore x 3.58" stroke.:thumbup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Is that an air compressor mounted on your engine???
> 
> 
> wow 401 v-6 ... those pistons must be like coffee cans


The 478 had 5.125 bore. GMC also made a diesel version of this engine design too.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

You guys are just showin' off with yer fancy 'modern' '60s trucks, with them new-fangled v-6's....










The "Fine '59":laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Nah, my '54 is cooler.....:whistling









Just kidding, do you got a 261 or a 283 in your '59?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it's the 261... That thing fires off quicker than my 2000 6.0l:thumbsup:

It's geared pretty low though. 4 speed w/2 speed axle. top speed about 50:laughing:

I love the hoist though. It drops the tail on the ground, and has a cable that I can drag any load on:thumbup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

mehtwo said:


> I was wondering if any old schoolers had any good or bad experiences with the GMC V-6s that came out in 1960-1974. Here's a link to the kind of engines I'm referring to http://6066gmcguy.org/gmcv6a.htm.
> .


I bought one from my FIL. 62 GMC 1/2 ton SB with a 300ci V6. Truck was rough but that lil V6 purred. Nice cruiser on long rides.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> I think it's the 261... That thing fires off quicker than my 2000 6.0l:thumbsup:
> 
> It's geared pretty low though. 4 speed w/2 speed axle. top speed about 50:laughing:
> 
> I love the hoist though. It drops the tail on the ground, and has a cable that I can drag any load on:thumbup:


I have a 235 in my '54 right now, one of these day I'll build a 261 for it. Mine also has a 4-speed and a 2-speed rear.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> I must agree that the 4.3 is a great engine . I had one in a 1996 Chevy 1-ton cargo van bolted to a 4L80e transmission. The only problem was that when it was loaded down with plumbing parts and tools it had less power and got the same gas mileage as the other vans that were fords with the triton 5.4 v8.
> 
> Anyways, I want to put a 7.8 liter(478 cu. in.) GMC V6 in the future project of mine.
> 
> ...


I still see a lot of old grain trucks in small towns running those torquey old motors!
I remember the first time i saw one 30 plus years ago thinking it was some sort of a 348/409 till i got a closer look at the valve covers! :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> I have a 235 in my '54 right now, one of these day I'll build a 261 for it. Mine also has a 4-speed and a 2-speed rear.


I had a 70 chevy c-50 dump truck i ran for years hauling rock/pulling equipment around with a 292 6 cyl backed by a 4 spd and a 2 speed rearend,that thing would roll down the road at 75mph up and down the highway without breaking a sweat,stopping it was a totally differant story! :whistling:laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Nah, my '54 is cooler.....:whistling
> 
> View attachment 62137
> 
> ...


I cut my teeth on model A fords and 47-53 chevy trucks,i wish they would have kept the 47-53 style grille on the 54-first series 55s! oh well :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

mehtwo said:


> Here's some videos of a 478 GMC V-6 in action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good looking old tanker truck! :thumbsup:


----------

